# Nic Salts 35mg on a 1.8 ohm coil



## Laura Lee-Hillier (8/9/18)

Hello All, 

I have been using my Aspire Zelos 50W mod and Nautilus 2 tank with the Nautilus 1.8 ohm could and couldn't find a e. Liquid that I was happy with taste wise. Was previously using Twisp signature 18mg and tried Liqua 18mg but both weren't doing it for me. Today I took the plunge and bought 35mg nic salts and I am enjoying the taste so far. I have the mod set to 10.5W and 3 airflow holes open. 

Is that the right wattage setting for a nic salt of that strength or can I go higher?

Thanks a mill!


Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (8/9/18)

Hi Laura

I think about 10 watts is fine for a 1.8 ohm coil. If you push it much higher you risk burning the coil or wick. 

Try take it up by say 1 watt at a time and see. If it starts to taste a bit funky drop it back a bit. 

It's more about what tastes right for you than there being an exact wattage that is correct.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (8/9/18)

Silver said:


> Hi Laura
> 
> I think about 10 watts is fine for a 1.8 ohm coil. If you push it much higher you risk burning the coil or wick.
> 
> ...



@Silver @Laura I read somewhere - an article posted or quoted on the forum - that if high nic shouldn't be vaped higher than about 10W. If it's vaped at a high wattage, it releases toxins - can't remember now the name of the toxin. Wish I'd kept the link to the article. @Andre might know more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (9/9/18)

Hooked said:


> @Silver @Laura I read somewhere - an article posted or quoted on the forum - that if high nic shouldn't be vaped higher than about 10W. If it's vaped at a high wattage, it releases toxins - can't remember now the name of the toxin. Wish I'd kept the link to the article. @Andre might know more.



Benzine is released from the benzoic acid when over heated. Benzine is a known cause of cancer.

I believe that article stated 11w. But I don't really believe the accuracy of that. 11w can mean completely different things on a 1.8ohm Vs a 0.1ohm coil.

I think they are just giving a generally safe number.

@Laura Lee-Hillier I think you can go a little higher -- albeit not by very much.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Laura Lee-Hillier (11/9/18)

Spyro said:


> Benzine is released from the benzoic acid when over heated. Benzine is a known cause of cancer.
> 
> I believe that article stated 11w. But I don't really believe the accuracy of that. 11w can mean completely different things on a 1.8ohm Vs a 0.1ohm coil.
> 
> ...


Thank you @Spyro @Silver @Hooked for the valuable info! I have turned my wattage down now to 10. Also burnt out a coil in 1 day so hopefully having it at a lower wattage will save the coils for longer than a day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

